
The Price of Everything - hacker42
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/02/29/the-price-of-everything/
======
erikpukinskis
This is the wrong approach. You don't need to add anything up. You can take a
dynamic approach. Just estimate the _current_ cost of developing the next n
meters of space around us, then estimate the growth curve that maximizes
liquidating as many resources as possible, and then do an integral to
calculate the amount of money we could conceivably develop before the universe
turned to grey goo.

Ironically, I think undertaking the project would actually hasten the advent
of grey goo, shortening the life of the universe.

